# Robin hood



## Blake (May 3, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about these? Got this today for one dollar. I am not really into english bikes. But for a dollar i couldnt pass it up. This thing has been stored indoors forever, the chain has origanal grease on it. this thing cleaned up like brand new. Headlight with hi and low beam alot of cool stuff.


----------



## 1925Humber (May 19, 2008)

*Robin Hood  (riding through the Glen....?)*

  Hi, I'm new on here, from England where these were made in the '60's by Raleigh! I never saw one 'til I came here to live! Mine came from a yard sale & is a gents model in black for $3! (Now I feel ripped off !D 
Also the Dunelt seems to be a Raleigh product for export only, from the same period .(Correct me if I am wrong , learned members!)Rare as the proverbial rocking horse manure back in Blighty!

                         Regards, Jim.


----------



## gbalke (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Blake,

I bought one of these for my wife for Christmas last year, but it needed quite a bit of elbow grease to make it shine. 

For $1, I'd say you got a very good deal. Care to make a 100% return on your investmant? Just kidding.

Oh, since I bought my wife her bike, I now have a total of five English 3 speeds in my "collection". Latest additions were a matching pair of Raleigh Sports, one for ma and one for my wife.

Gary


----------



## somervillain (Jun 11, 2008)

robin hood was bought by raleigh in the 50s, and they continued to use the name on later raleigh-built bikes.  robin hood represented the middle level raleigh, with the raleigh, rudge and humber being the "premiere" raleigh brands.  for $1 you got an amazing deal...  it's hard to find them for $1, must less in barely used condition!


----------



## vintage48 (May 12, 2009)

WOW! You must live right!! It truly is a beautiful bike and a remarkable deal.
I'm going to have to find out where you go to yard sales!

What is the size of the frame? That's the measurement from the top of 
the seat tube down to the middle of the pedal crank. Could be (in inches 
18, 19, 20, 21...

Also, what size are the tires? They could be 26" tires, for example. You'll see 
the numbers on the side of the tires.

What price were you thinking of for this beauty?

Thanks for sharing your experience. My faith in yard sale bargains has been 
totally restored by your story.

Vintage48


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 18, 2009)

Robin Hood was a mid-level Raleigh product based on the basic "Sports" type platform. The quality is quite good on these, though they were not top of the line for what Raleigh offered. You got an excellent deal. With a little tune-up, they usually run great.


----------

